

Mark Cuban on How to Fix the U.S. Economy - gregrata
http://www.inc.com/graham-winfrey/mark-cuban-on-his-plan-to-fix-the-economy.html?cid=sf01002

======
gregrata
"If Mark Cuban is running the economy, I'd go and say, 'Sallie Mae, the
maximum amount that you’re allowed to guarantee for any student in a year is
$10,000, period, end of story,'" he said.

